# .50GI Model 1 - Guncrafter Industries



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen or fired one of these new beauties yet? It's *patterned after the 1911 but shoots a .50 caliber *(.50 GI) round!












> When we set out to design the M1, we started with a totally clean slate. We didn't set a selling price and then try to decide on parts and features that would meet that price, instead, we carefully selected each and every part and feature to best meet our criteria for a superior defensive pistol. We could have completely changed the look of the M1 but we wanted to keep the classic Colt 1911 lines as well as the original size and weight. Sure, we could have made the whole pistol bigger and the round more powerful but let's be honest, a 5" 1911 is the biggest handgun that most of us will carry on a daily basis and the 50GI cartridge has the extra power needed to get the job done while being controllable.













> The Guncrafter Industries 50GI cartridge was designed from the ground up specifically for our Model No.1 pistol. It is a very strong, thick-walled cartridge which when loaded is approximately the same OAL as a standard .45ACP round. Due to the larger caliber, the cartridge operates at relatively low pressure and has a long reloading life.
> 
> The concept was to create a practical 50 caliber 1911 without unnecessary bulk and weight but with the benefits of increased knockdown power while still being completely controllable during rapid fire. The design of the M1 is such that recoil is controllable even with the more powerful round. The 50GI was intended primarily as a self-defense round but is still very versatile and can be loaded to higher or lower levels if desired. Our standard power factory round drives a 300gr. bullet at 700-725fps, which translates into a 210 power factor. Felt recoil of this offering is comparable to a 230gr. .45ACP hardball factory round. Another of our factory loads drives a 275gr. bullet at 875fps which delivers even more serious stopping power downrange while having felt recoil similar to a 10mm.





> The 50GI round was designed from the ground up to launch 50 caliber bullets from the Model No.1 pistol. Many experts agree that heavy bullets in conjunction with a large cross sectional bullet is crucial for increased stopping power. It is becoming more and more evident the importance of a heavier bullet in relation to stopping power. The 50GI is a low pressure round that doesn't give you a big concussion blast like high pressure rounds such as the 10mm does. This makes it more tactically sound in a firefight. *The 50GI case was designed with a .45ACP case head size which allows for a barrel and magazine swap so either round can be used in the same pistol with only a barrel and mag swap.* This further increases its versatility and value. We also offer a variety of factory loaded ammunition and a complete line of reloading components for the hand loading enthusiast.


Read more here: *http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/*

MSRP: $2895.00


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*What goes around c0mes around...........*

Shades of the .50 M1871 pistol round.

Bob Wright


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Interesting, but I'd let somone else try it before I would.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Historical Note:*

In 1867 the U.S. Navy adopted the Remingtion Rolling Block pistol in .50 Remington rimfire. In 1871 the U.S. Army bought a similar pistol, in .50 Remington centerfire. These were of limited issue and were replaced by the Colt and S&W revolvers or 1873 and 1875 issue.

The .50 Remington c.f. ammunition was sold commercially until about 1930 or so. Loaded with blackpowder, it featured a big heavy bullet at modest veolcity.

Big heavy bullet to tiny pill at high velocity, the pendulum swings.

The old Remingtons were considerably cheaper, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only thing that would hold me back is price. $3000 for one gun when I can buy 4 S&W's 1911 for about the same price. Lets see I got one already/wifes got one already, I guess I could buy all the kids one for the same money.:smt082 :smt082


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I would love to buy one, not I'm not spending close to 3K for a pistol.

I know it's new, but if Wilson and Nighthawk and Ed Brown can sell top-shelf 1911's for less than that, then I think something is wrong.

It's not like it's a super hot round or anything - pressures are pretty much the same as for the .45 ACP - less than for the .45 Super.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sure is purdy!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Why a lame name like .50 GI? why not .50 Vulnero viscus


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'd love to have one.....for about, maybe, uh......$1400 + or -...tops! Didn't one of the quotes indicate a barrel change and magazine change would make it a .45? Then what would it take to go from .45 to .50...barrel, guide rod spring (?), magazines.....what else? If the pressures are equivalent to a .45 as he says, wouldn't the frame and slide be strong enough? Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

All that money and every gun shop is overflowing with ammo for it. I can hardly wait to pick mine up . say in around 2050 if their still here.I'll get one. 45 auto works fine.


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

I've thought about adding one to my collection, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I see it as a neat addition to a collection, but I doubt you'll see many folks buy one as their first 1911.

My concern would be the continued availability of ammo. So I'd have to factor in a sizable ammo purchase up front and then monitor the health of the company as best as possible and be prepared to buy more if production were to cease.

Personlly I wouldn't consider the caliber conversion as it would be easier to just shoot one of my .45s than to convert the .50 GI.

By all accounts it is supposed to be a very high quality custom pistol. Don't forget that Vic Tibbets was turning out spectacular custom guns before he partnered up with Alex Zimmermann in this new company.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*.50 Gi*

No, I have not fired one, but I would love to.
There is no real practical use for it, but there is no real practical use for a Maserati, either. However, if I win the Powerball tonight, by next week I will own both.


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*If you want the baddest 1911 round go with 460 Rowland!*

The novelty of the .50GI is going to wear off soon. The price is way too out there for the average shooter, and the .50GI has no advantage over the .45acp.
If you want to take your 1911 to the limit of performance, Get a 460 Rowland conversion kit. For about $250.00 you can get .44MAG power from your 1911.
That is money well spent:mrgreen:


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

In the December '06 edition of Gun Tests magazine, the .50 GI took second place in the "Guns of the Year 2006: 15 MUST BUY GUNS!" (from more than 130 reviewed) in the "Pistols" category. (The Glock 23 .40 S&W took first place.)

A few quotes from the article about their experiences testing the .50 GI:


> The pistol was one of the tightest-constructed 1911s we've inspected. The frame and the slide were machined from forgings. ... Lockup was with a slight click, more felt than heard, as the parts went together with zero rattles and zero slop.





> We applauded the lack of a barrel bushing, and the fine fit evident at the rear of the slide. We noted the complete lack of loose parts, and that the metalwork, finishing and fitting everywhere were absolutely first class.





> The fixed sights had tritium inserts. There were no sharp edges anywhere to cut the hands of shooters practicing clearing drills, or to gouge your holster. Clearly the maker understands fighting handguns.





> The Videki-pattern trigger broke cleanly at 4.8 pounds, was well fitted in its slot, and was perfectly adjusted for overtravel.





> As we prepared to press the trigger of the .50 GI on a live round for the first time, we didn't realize we were in for one of our finest surprises in many years of testing guns. We expected a nasty kick. It never happened. Instead, after a few rounds, we tried a series of double taps with the .50. To our joy, we could easily control it as easily as a .45. ... Accuracy was generally 5 shots touching at 15 yards.


Not too bad a review. Sure sounds fun!


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

A shop in Toledo had one a little while back and of course they let me finger it some, but that's about it. I imagine the ammo's not cheap and I really haven't looked for dies. I'll stick with my .45s.

Mike


----------

